# Snorting and Grunting



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

I've googled this issue several times only to be directed back to older posts on this forum. I can't help but be a little bit concerned so I am curious if anyone else has a rat who does this.

Andy started making snorting/grunting noises a few weeks ago. I had both him and Linuce out playing on my bed. As you may know, they don't get along well, but they get along well enough outside of the cage to be in each others company for awhile. But they do get very jealous of each other. Andy is my cuddle-bug and he hates when Linuce comes up trying to get in on the loving. He perched on my shoulder and made those snorting and grunting noises. I was amused because of the circumstances I knew it was because he was jealous. Andy is an extremely vocal rat (at least in comparison to Linuce) he squeaks and cries whenever someone upsets him or he gets freaked out (he's very jumpy). However, he is now making the snorting and grunting apart of his normal behavior. He will never make these noises when he's by himself, only when hes around me and/or Linuce. He still does it in situations where it could be jealousy but now he also makes those sounds when hes very excited along with bruxing.

I've tried to record a video of him making this sound but I haven't had much luck yet. 

I'm worried this could be a part of a respiratory issue but he seems fine. I've listened to his lungs and nasal passages many times, he has no discharge or change in appetite or behavior. Do I just have a vocal rat or should I be doing something else?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Healthy vs. sick rat sounds and squeaks:http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks


----------

